
Show HN: Shoutable – The app for everyday grand gestures - appyday
https://shoutable.app
======
dougk16
Interesting idea. Are you trying to tap into the same psychological drive or
whatever that has people buy a message on the big screen at sporting events?
Do you have a "Will you marry me?" option? :)

It would be nice to see more of the available designs and functionality
without having to download the app. Like do I need to have my phone out to
prompt the message on the screen to appear? Or can I do it real sneaky-like
with my phone in my pocket and nudge my fiance to look at the screen to see
the "Will you marry me?" message? In general I guess as a potential customer
it seems weird that the promo pictures all have the person's phone out showing
the same thing as the screen. Like it takes the magic away or something, I
dunno.

I think a video that pulls at heartstrings would help. Also being able to see
all current locations on the website would be nice. Regardless it seems pretty
impressive that you have random screens spattered throughout NYC.

I'm more technical but a lower level "how it works" (bluetooth, etc.) would be
nice, address privacy concerns, etc.

Just some random internet feedback for you, good luck!

EDIT: Read the app store description which answers some questions.

~~~
gdiggs
Hi there! I lead the engineering team behind Shoutable.

Thanks for the feedback! We do have some videos of reactions on Instagram if
you want to check them out. Also, we have a bunch of proposal templates! I'd
love to see videos and photos of people using them

Currently, you do need to open the app to take over the screen, but you can go
through the whole design and purchase flow beforehand, and just have it ready
to post sneakily.

Happy to answer some technical/privacy questions too - what would you like to
know? Upfront, I'll say there is no direct communication between the phone and
the kiosk (over bluetooth or anything like that). The app and kiosk both talk
to shared backend services.

